# Cabelas "Commercial Grade" Sausage Stuffer Parts Question?



## hillbillyjohn

Anyone know where to find parts for this stuffer? I've googled 'til I'm shmoogled and contacted Cabelas (waiting to hear from them). Was hoping maybe someone here knew who makes these and where to find parts. I busted the piston/plunger. Stupid thing doesn't have a stop switch on it (electric) and while I stopped in time, I spaced and was trying to raise the piston but forgot to hit the reverse switch while I was futzing with something else. Busted REAL GOOD. The plunger is about 7-1/2" in diameter. I've found some that size but most have female threaded receiver. Mine has a thru hole...didn't measure but it's about 5/8". That goes over the plunger rod and it's held on with a bolt (bad design IMO). I'd attach a picture but it's in the dishwasher

I might take a chance and buy the 7-1/2" from Sausage maker and "make it fit" by drilling it out but I'm afraid that drilling that big of a hole will destroy it by making it weaker. 

My other choice is to find a chunk of HDPE and make a mess on the lathe. 

Thanks for reading. HJ.


----------



## sawhorseray

I've the the 20lb motorized model, I believe they are made for Cabelas by Weston. RAY






						Sausage Stuffers
					






					westonbrands.com


----------



## hillbillyjohn

sawhorseray said:


> I've the the 20lb motorized model, I believe they are made for Cabelas by Weston. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sausage Stuffers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westonbrands.com


Ya, kind of looks like weston but they don't seem to have part I need. I'm going to contact them directly though. Thank.


----------



## Winterrider

LEM ???


----------



## hillbillyjohn

Winterrider said:


> LEM ???


That was my first reaction but I've found no evidence to support that. Thanks.


----------



## Winterrider

Can't find my manual, but we bent the shaft before and had to order.  For 25# It was from LEM


----------



## hillbillyjohn

Winterrider said:


> Can't find my manual, but we bent the shaft before and had to order.  For 25# It was from LEM


These were sold as 10/20/30# units. I don't see anything on LEM site that is compatible with my 7-1/2" piston head. Thanks.


----------



## boykjo

I would keep calling cabela's. They had an excellent customer service but that's when they weren't owned by bass pro.
I believe they still sell the same stuffer.
Not sure why the plunger broke. When my plunger nears the bottom it will be on the last tooth of the geared bar and it springs back as there are no more teeth left

Boykjo


----------



## hillbillyjohn

boykjo said:


> I would keep calling cabela's. They had an excellent customer service but that's when they weren't owned by bass pro.
> 
> Boykjo


Thanks. I just emailed them last night so I'll see what happens and post back.


----------



## Winterrider

hillbillyjohn said:


> That was my first reaction but I've found no evidence to support that. Thanks.


I was mistaken, mine is 20# and did order from Cabelas.
Our grinder which is Cabelas, parts came from LEM.
Don't know if this helps. Good luck !


----------



## hillbillyjohn

Winterrider said:


> Winterrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was mistaken, mine is 20# and did order from Cabelas.
> Our grinder which is Cabelas, parts came from LEM.
> Don't know if this helps. Good luck !
> View attachment 457989
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that' mine. It' part number 7 on the diagram. Can't quite read the part # on the list.
> I was mistaken, mine is 20# and did order from Cabelas.
> Our grinder which is Cabelas, parts came from LEM.
> Don't know if this helps. Good luck !
> View attachment 457989
Click to expand...

That's my stuffer. It's part #7 on the diagram, can't quite read the part number on the list. I think it's 07-1979-N.


----------



## boykjo

Does your stuffer have a spring on the top? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Not sure you have the same stuffer.
These are the older version

Boykjo


----------



## Winterrider

hillbillyjohn said:


> That's my stuffer. It's part #7 on the diagram, can't quite read the part number on the list. I think it's 07-1979-N.


Yes ,that is the number


----------



## hillbillyjohn

boykjo said:


> Does your stuffer have a spring on the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 457990
> 
> Not sure you have the same stuffer.
> These are the older version
> 
> Boykjo


Yes, it does. I think the original problem was/is that the "piston rod" is for the next size up .. I think mine's a 20 and shaft is for a 30. In one picture you can see me holding up the other rod. See the tape on the one installed. Guy told me never to run it past that tape. But I was picking up from a guy who was "selling for a friend" so back-and-forth questions weren't convenient. You never get to the spring since the rod is longer than it should be.  I don't know why he has the longer shaft in there but I also have not inspected the shorter one to see if it was maybe damaged.


----------



## boykjo

OK. Yes you do have the older version. I was going off the original picture in your first post. I see how it broke with the longer piston rod. Do you have the upgraded gear for the motor. The old motor gear had a plastic gear inserted into a metal gear and would strip out when put under stress. Cabelas made a replacement and its all one metal gear now. 
I ordered 2 of them just in case. I haven't had any problems since. 

Boykjo


----------



## hillbillyjohn

boykjo said:


> OK. Yes you do have the older version. I was going off the original picture in your first post. I see how it broke with the longer piston rod. Do you have the upgraded gear for the motor. The old motor gear had a plastic gear inserted into a metal gear and would strip out when put under stress. Cabelas made a replacement and its all one metal gear now.
> I ordered 2 of them just in case. I haven't had any problems since.
> 
> Boykjo


Ya, sorry, that was just a stock photo. All the gears look to be metal. I'm starting to surmise the PO had to have broken it. That's why he has the tape on there and told me not to overrun it. As to why the 2 shafts...not sure on that. I don't see any obvious damage on the shorter one. Thanks for the great input.


----------



## Winterrider

I put tape on mine also. It Will bottom out otherwise putting stress on the gears.


----------



## hillbillyjohn

Winterrider said:


> I put tape on mine also. It Will bottom out otherwise putting stress on the gears.


I suspect that since mine had metal gears, it put the stress on the piston head and cracked it.


----------



## boykjo

Yes. That would do it. Thats the only bad thing about not having the small plastic gear in the metal gear is there is no safety.  The motors had a bad reputation to fail and the the new full gear was a fix. My stuffer use to be quiet. Now its loud but works great.



Boykjo


----------



## hillbillyjohn

Well I'm learning a lot, but still no source for parts. Well I have inquiries to cabelas and weston so I'll wait. Thanks again all!


----------



## sawhorseray

I'm pretty sure it's a Weston, tho I think they have discontinued making the 20lb model in favor of the 15. They should still have parts available. RAY


----------



## hillbillyjohn

Well this reply from Cabelas: "Thank you for getting back to me.  I am terribly sorry, regrettably parts are no longer available CABELA'S COMMERCIAL GRADE STUFFER.  I apologize for any disappointment or inconvenience this has caused you.
Please let us know if you have any other questions. 

Sincerely,
Brandie B.
Product Information/Customer Service"


----------



## boykjo

That's always been bass pro for ya.  Cabelas went to SH!t when they got bought out. I avoid them both now

I'd call corporate and demand they to give you a new one. If you cant get one find someone to machine you a new pusher. You dont need that fancy valve. Just a hole with a valve and spring. It looks like I'll have to find a new o-ring. Mine is as old as the unit and still in great shape but i'm sure it wont last forever.

Boykjo


----------



## hillbillyjohn

boykjo said:


> That's always been bass pro for ya.  Cabelas went to SH!t when they got bought out. I avoid them both now
> 
> I'd call corporate and demand they to give you a new one. If you cant get one find someone to machine you a new pusher. You dont need that fancy valve. Just a hole with a valve and spring. It looks like I'll have to find a new o-ring. Mine is as old as the unit and still in great shape but i'm sure it wont last forever.
> 
> Boykjo


I think you can still buy the O-ring....or at least I saw a lot of them while looking for plunger head. I didn't drill down to make sure it's the right one. I hear ya about not needing to be fancy. The air bleeder on my old sausage-maker stuffer was just a bolt and a flat washer. I don't even think there was a spring involved.

I have feelers out for any locals that might want to try to build one with a 3D printer. I would turn one on my lathe from HDPE cutting board material but the raw material is minimum $40 and one f-up would be expensive.

Thanks for all the suggestions and help! I tried to cobble something since I was in the middle of 47# sausage batch. Sacrificed one of our kitchen cutting boards for it. Got a little further but still ended up putting about 20# of grind in the freezer until I get this fixed. Never done that before. Hopefully it will turn out down the line when I go to stuff it.


----------



## Tcb77

In the process of looking for parts for my 11lb cabela's unit, I found that they are weston. My unit is stamped "pragotrade" on the bottom. Pragotrade's name changed to weston in 2010. Hopefully this will help the next guy googling it.








						Pragotrade LLC Announces New Company Name to Align With Top Selling Product Brand - Send2Press Newswire
					

CLEVELAND, Ohio (SEND2PRESS NEWSWIRE) -- Pragotrade LLC, a leading supplier of specialized food processing equipment, announced today that it has changed its name to Weston Products LLC. The new company name establishes a clearer association with the company's main product line brand. Pragotrade...



					www.google.com


----------



## Rakescreek

hillbillyjohn said:


> I think you can still buy the O-ring....or at least I saw a lot of them while looking for plunger head. I didn't drill down to make sure it's the right one. I hear ya about not needing to be fancy. The air bleeder on my old sausage-maker stuffer was just a bolt and a flat washer. I don't even think there was a spring involved.
> 
> I have feelers out for any locals that might want to try to build one with a 3D printer. I would turn one on my lathe from HDPE cutting board material but the raw material is minimum $40 and one f-up would be expensive.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and help! I tried to cobble something since I was in the middle of 47# sausage batch. Sacrificed one of our kitchen cutting boards for it. Got a little further but still ended up putting about 20# of grind in the freezer until I get this fixed. Never done that before. Hopefully it will turn out down the line when I go to stuff it.


Hi John would you be interested in selling the longer of the two shafts...I need one for my 30lb stuffer


----------



## digidwain

I have an older Cabellas sausage stuffer - I thought it was 25 pounds but could be 20 - it does NOT have the spring on the top.  I too need to find parts.  Right now I am using a smaller 11 pound Sportsman's model but I would really like to resume using my bigger stuffer with the motor.


----------



## sawhorseray

I've had the Cabelas 20 pound motorized  stuffer for 12-13 years now. You can try Westons tho they stopped making parts for the 20 some years back, I've just been scooping off the meat as I go and save what's left, the overflow, to use as bulk. I tried getting parts for mine some years back, it was a no go. Gook luck.


----------

